
Finland Has Second Thoughts About Giving Free Money to Jobless People - ALee
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/business/finland-universal-basic-income.html
======
velmu
Fake news.

[https://metropolitan.fi/entry/false-reports-in-
international...](https://metropolitan.fi/entry/false-reports-in-
international-media-on-finland-aborting-basic-income-trial)

